# Dreadful Day's Cycling



## Fubar (23 Apr 2012)

I had a dreadful day yesterday, worst day on the bike so far - decided to go out and "try" some hills in prep for the Etape Caledonia - didn't feel right from the off but decided to push through it, went up through Dunning Glen and coped, was ok up to about 30 miles but then climbed back over by Path of Condie - avoided the 12% hill only to encounter a 1:8 instead! Managed up it (slowly) but then ran out of energy and puff, made my way back down to Milnathort and a very slow ride back to Kelty where, I'm ashamed to say my wife phoned (as I'd been out a lot longer than expected) and offered to pick me up and I readily took her up on the offer  - first time ever. I WOULD have made it home under my own steam but the last 10 miles would have taken me at least an hour, so I gave in.

I was cold most of the way round (a bit underdressed for the wind and temp) and I don't think I stopped enough at the beginning to eat/drink which all contributed. Was a bit demoralised yesterday but have decided to put it down as just a bad day (hopefully). I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced a crap day, unfortunately I couldn't put it down to a mechanical failure - just a physical one! Look forward to better days ahead.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Apr 2012)

Crap days- we all get 'em pal.


----------



## Col5632 (23 Apr 2012)

Went out on saturday and didnt feel amazing either, wind up to kelty really didnt help but pushed through, shame on you taking the lift  

I would defo just put it down to a bad day


----------



## ACS (23 Apr 2012)

Have had a fair few of them. Chin up the next one will be a blast.


----------



## Fubar (23 Apr 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Went out on saturday and didnt feel amazing either, wind up to kelty really didnt help but pushed through, shame on you taking the lift
> 
> I would defo just put it down to a bad day


 
Yes! For-shame on me. I normally would never have considered it but I honestly was in pain all over, almost phoned to get her to meet me at Kinross but resisted, never been so glad as when she phoned and offered - by that point I was just feeling sorry for myself. Felt chuffed having done Dunning Glen but the road back over by Path of Condie to Milnathort was hellish, getting a bit worried about the Etape now but I think I'll ease off on the big rides and try to approach it fresh.


----------



## ACS (23 Apr 2012)

What about looking at it the other way round? Dunning is probably one of the most challenging climbs in the area (IMO of course) rated as a Cat 3. If you have conquered it while feeling absolute pants, what’s the Etape going to throw at you?


----------



## BrumJim (23 Apr 2012)

Always good to get a bad day in before a Sportive. Gets it out of the way.

Practically, the day will always be better, as you will be riding in a group (hopefully), fuelled better, and with a bit more support. Doing better than before will give you a psychological lift, which means that you will cope with fatigue better/notice it less. And a bad day will result in your body making some necessary changes to make you stronger.

Nothing bad about having a bad day. Unless you let it beat you.


----------



## IanT (23 Apr 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Nothing bad about having a bad day. Unless you let it beat you.


 
Think I would have to agree with that.

Good work on those hills though - especially if you were having a bad day.


----------



## tiswas-steve (23 Apr 2012)

I went out Saturday for a ride, for some reason I too didn't feel right from the off. Got to a T-junction where you turn right for the country spaces or left to head back to Bromley, yup .... I turned left for the comfort of a expresso in the new cycle centre at the top of Crystal Palace. I ended up doing 16 miles instead of about 30 but I didn't feel cut up about it because I knew I wasn't in the right mindset.
Don't worry too much about it Fubar, like folk said, we all have our iffy days.


----------



## Fubar (23 Apr 2012)

Cheers everyone - feeling sorry for myself so need to share. Here are my route and stats if interested, feel a bit better knowing I climbed up to 329 metres (1079 feet). Onwards and upwards! Regards, Mark


----------



## Fubar (24 Apr 2012)

Hmmm, reviewing my ride from Sunday I climbed up to 883ft, dropped to 402ft then back up to 1056ft, then down to 53ft and back up to 841ft! No wonder I was knackered!! Still feel bad about giving up but feeling a bit better about the ride now.


----------



## ACS (24 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> Hmmm, reviewing my ride from Sunday I climbed up to 883ft, dropped to 402ft then back up to 1056ft, then down to 53ft and back up to 841ft! No wonder I was knackered!! Still feel bad about giving up but feeling a bit better about the ride now.


 
Are taking part in the Sportive on Saturday?


----------



## Fubar (25 Apr 2012)

ACS said:


> Are taking part in the Sportive on Saturday?


 
Is that the Kinross Sportive? I didn't know about it until recently, looks good (but hard), maybe consider that one for next year...  Are you doing it??


----------



## ACS (25 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> Is that the Kinross Sportive? I didn't know about it until recently, looks good (but hard), maybe consider that one for next year...  Are you doing it??


 
That's a bit of a shame always good to catch up with forumites in person.

Yes, did it last year on the black route, same again this year. I'm using the event as a leg tester for the Snow Roads Audax in June. Anyone else making an appearance on Saturday?


----------



## Fubar (25 Apr 2012)

ACS said:


> That's a bit of a shame always good to catch up with forumites in person.
> 
> Yes, did it last year on the black route, same again this year. I'm using the event as a leg tester for the Snow Roads Audax in June. Anyone else making an appearance on Saturday?


 
I've done the Black Route - just happened to be 2 weekends apart!  Col, Scooch and I cycled from Kinross over Lomond and up to Newburgh, then back by Glenfarg - Sunday past I went up and over Dunning Glen then back by Path of Condie. Looks a harder route than the Etape Caledonia!


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2012)

Congratulations! You achieved what 99% of the UK's population could never achieve and you learned a hell of a lot about yourself and about cycling.

You will be fitter, stronger and more experienced on your next ride.


----------



## Fubar (27 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> Congratulations! You achieved what 99% of the UK's population could never achieve and you learned a hell of a lot about yourself and about cycling.
> 
> You will be fitter, stronger and more experienced on your next ride.


 
Thanks Globalti, I have concluded that (and I'm paraphrasing here): "_*A** bad day on the bike is better than a good day in the office*_".


----------



## Fubar (28 Apr 2012)

Back in the saddle today, quick 25 miler with Col5632 up to Kinross and over Cleish hill from the North - passed a few of the Kinross Sportive guys still going strong (nice day for it) - so good couple of hours on the bike, good weather and good company - ahhhh, that's better!


----------



## Col5632 (30 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> Back in the saddle today, quick 25 miler with Col5632 up to Kinross and over Cleish hill from the North - passed a few of the Kinross Sportive guys still going strong (nice day for it) - so good couple of hours on the bike, good weather and good company - ahhhh, that's better!


 
Was a great day for it, I think if i had done more cycling during the week i would have lacked a bit 

Legs are feeling it today but i couldnt not cycle to work


----------



## Psycolist (2 Jun 2012)

Fubar said:


> I had a dreadful day yesterday, worst day on the bike so far - decided to go out and "try" some hills in prep for the Etape Caledonia - didn't feel right from the off but decided to push through it, went up through Dunning Glen and coped, was ok up to about 30 miles but then climbed back over by Path of Condie - avoided the 12% hill only to encounter a 1:8 instead! Managed up it (slowly) but then ran out of energy and puff, made my way back down to Milnathort and a very slow ride back to Kelty where, I'm ashamed to say my wife phoned (as I'd been out a lot longer than expected) and offered to pick me up and I readily took her up on the offer  - first time ever. I WOULD have made it home under my own steam but the last 10 miles would have taken me at least an hour, so I gave in.
> What you achieved is not giving up, its known in my neck of the woods as "knocking y'pipe out"
> I was cold most of the way round (a bit underdressed for the wind and temp) and I don't think I stopped enough at the beginning to eat/drink which all contributed. Was a bit demoralised yesterday but have decided to put it down as just a bad day (hopefully). I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced a crap day, unfortunately I couldn't put it down to a mechanical failure - just a physical one! Look forward to better days ahead.


----------

